# S1 for road use?



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

*P1 for road use?*

I have a chance to purchase a P1 and its been setup as a tri bike with aero bars. My question is; can the P1 be also used as a road bike with drop bars? or is it mainly a bike made for triathalons?


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

The S1 is indeed a road bike, but it has the distinct advantage of having a seatpost head that can be flipped to provide a more forward, tri or TT position. I used to own a Soloist Team, which is the same bike and it was an amazing road bike.

Bobby Julich was just one of the pros who raced on this exact frame.

If the bike fits and it's a good deal, I would definitely consider it.


----------



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

landshark'n i got confused between the P1 and S1, so do guys think its possible to buy a P1 and turn it into a road bike?


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

title says s1....But the actual thread says p1. He just probably skipped straight to posting without reading the original post. You should fix the title to prevent further confusion. To answer your question though it can be done. I've even seen someone do a road race on a converted p1. Not sure what the ride was like but it worked for him.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

<p>
The Cervelo P1 is designed as a triathlon bike. Technically, a drop bar could be put on the bike but the bicycle's steep geometry would make the use of the lower drops to be uncomfortable and unusable. <p>


----------



## spagoli (Mar 30, 2011)

giro_man said:


> <p>
> The Cervelo P1 is designed as a triathlon bike. Technically, a drop bar could be put on the bike but the bicycle's steep geometry would make the use of the lower drops to be uncomfortable and unusable. <p>


Chrissie Wellington rode a P2C with drops some time ago, but just cause you can doesn't mean you should.


----------

